# A question about reviews.



## lawren2 (May 3, 2007)

Things have changed here over the last year or so. I need some clarification about resort reviews....

Are reviews submitted to TUG viewed as "owned or copywrited" by this site? I stopped submitting them over that fact. IMHO my review is mine and I can submit that review wherever I'd like.

Has this stance changed?

If so I would like to share my reviews over the last 18 months with the membership.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2007)

they are copywrighted in the fact that you cant go on the site...copy them all down..and go reproduce them elsewhere.

However its YOUR review...I have no problem if you submit it to multiple sites.

IE it would not be acceptable for someone ELSE to take your review and post it elsewhere.  Or you to take someone elses reviews and make them available elsewhere.

make sense?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2007)

internet law is pretty straightforward about this...and even without a copywright....everything posted on a privately owned site is instantly protected etc etc.

That said....see above about your use of your own reviews.


----------



## lawren2 (May 3, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> internet law is pretty straightforward about this...and even without a copywright....everything posted on a privately owned site is instantly protected etc etc.
> 
> That said....see above about your use of your own reviews.



Brian I am satisfied with that answer and will submit my reviews for the use of the membership.


----------

